# Browning 1886



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Had to buy it.....

[attachment=0:3crah7yk]tws13-k-f2-l.jpg[/attachment:3crah7yk]

45-70.....anybody familiar with the 500 grain for the 45-70's, can these lever action's handle them ?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Whoah buddy! Thats a handsome rifle there!
I dont have any suggestions on a 500 gr bullet because most everyone shoots in 300 gr group for the 45-70 govt. You planning on shooting something BIG with a 500 gr bullet? I bet that the 1884 Springfield Trap-door would handle those 500 gr bullets best...

Dont forget that Cabelas does bulk ammo for the 45-70, but it still seems a little pricey to me

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

Let us know how it shoots and feels!
PS: are you looking at Buffalo Bore? Take a look at Ten-X ammo as well, they are a little better priced than Buffalo Bore


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Actually Bax*, I've been shooting 405's in the Single Shot I own, I haven't noticed a lot of ca-boom out of them, I'm also looking at the Leverution Ammo for the first time. Bulk at Cabela's is like buying "Dougs Slugs", reloads from Doug's Shoot'in Sports, those reloads are filthy, I would rather not run them through any firearm I own.... :|


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

For some reason I didnt finish my sentence on my initial post, I meant to say: most everyone *I know* shoots slugs in the 300 gr area. My bad  
Good call on the filthy ammo too. I dont like Wolf ammo for that very reason. I have a friend with a 45-70 Marlin, and he only shoots Buffalo Bore but they are so darn expensive that I dont think most people could afford to shoot it. Are you planning to re-load?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice rifle. I have the Marlin 1895 Cowboy with the 26" octagon barrel. I dont know if you can load the 500 gr. short enough to function in a lever action. I believe I am loading 350 gr for mine. I dont think the Buffalo bore is recommended in the Winchester.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like that.

Not heard of 500 gr used in 45-70s. 

I was with an old hunting buddy of mine when he shot a WY moose and an WY elk with his 45-70. I think he too had 350 gr reloads. We use to reload together. He cast bullets for it too.

I'm using the leverution ammo in my Remington pump rifles that have tubular magazines. They perform much better than the old round or flat nose bullets, on paper anyways, haven't taken any animals with them yet.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Santa Claus delivered my new baby boy.....9 lbs 10 oz.....[attachment=0:18bkg7s3]001.JPG[/attachment:18bkg7s3]

Uh.....shoots pretty good, my left eye is dominant but not my left arm....so, 'ouch'. 

20 rounds...... all hit 6" left and 12" high of bullseye at 100 yards......would I be a wuzz putting a scope on it? :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Do not, I repeat do not put a scope on that master piece. Man you'd aught to get your azz kicked just for saying something like that. :?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I put a scope on my 30/30, and honestly regretted it. 
Scoping it made the nostalgia pointless in my mind. But thats just my opinion...
I later sold the 30-30


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

.45 said:


> ......would I be a wuzz putting a scope on it? :?


Yes you would!

Some things should not be messed with.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > ......would I be a wuzz putting a scope on it? :?
> ...


You see.......the problem is my right eye is weak and lazy, maybe 20-110 on the vision. My left eye is not as bad, maybe only 20-100.....I'm thinking a scope could really improve my shooting scores.

A self-portrait, you see what I mean ?? :?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

.45 said:


> You see.......the problem is my right eye is weak and lazy, maybe 20-110 on the vision. My left eye is not as bad, maybe only 20-100.....I'm thinking a scope could really improve my shooting scores.
> 
> A self-portrait, you see what I mean ?? :?


Sounds like a good reason to buy another gun, one that fits having a scope. 

Certain beauty needs to be held in its original form. That beauty is one of them.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

In a nut shell...YES. The Browning is a modern rifle that will handle ANY Factory loaded ammo chambered in .45-70. That includes the new .45-70 Magnum stuff like Buffalo Bore is selling. I am here to tell you though, that 500 grain Magnum round is going to hurt ya bad when you touch one off. The .45-70 cartridge was originally designed to shoot a 405 grain bullet in the long rifles and later a 300 grain loading was introduced for use in the carbine models. All factory loads head stamped .45-70 are loaded to very slow velocities...around 1350fps unless you buy the new "Magnum" stuff that is clearly marked for use in modern weapons only and in fact delineates which rifles it can be safely fired in (your's is one of the safe ones). Baffalo Bore and Leverolution ammo is great stuff but hardly what you would call traditional. Great gun, enjoy.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Just have Mrs. .45 clock you up side the head a good one and maybe they will straighten out again. That is a MUCH better option than putting a scope on that beauty.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > Just have Mrs. .45 clock you up side the head a good one and maybe they will straighten out again. That is a MUCH better option than putting a scope on that beauty.
> ...


Hold on fellas, be sure it is on the right side of the head or they will both end up that way.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Mrs .45 should first start with a couple of soft taps just to make sure that things are going in the correct direction. Then give it a good whack!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> Mrs .45 should first start with a couple of soft taps just to make sure that things are going in the correct direction. Then give it a good whack!


I went and got some bifocals to-day.....this should not only help my shooting but improve my already good looks !!![attachment=1:22okbc85]nerd-glasses-big.jpg[/attachment:22okbc85]

Here's a Sharps with a scope...it don't look too bad.[attachment=0:22okbc85]mstssharps.jpg[/attachment:22okbc85]

But, you guy's are right...there is no pre-drilled holes or attachments for a scope, I already own a rifle that was tinkered with, and I don't appreciate it... :|


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

.45 said:


> Here's a Sharps with a scope...it don't look too bad.[attachment=0:1dadihdf]mstssharps.jpg[/attachment:1dadihdf]
> 
> But, you guy's are right...there is no pre-drilled holes or attachments for a scope, I already own a rifle that was tinkered with, and I don't appreciate it... :|


Yes those glasses did make you look better.

That style of scope on that sharps rifle works. Gooooood loooken! There is another one to buy.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it drilled and tapped for an aperture sight? Or a tang sight? Those peeps can really make a difference for us old blind guys. And as an after thought, your 1886 will eject straight up so you would need to use a side mount. and they are uglier than, well, never mind.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> Actually Bax*, I've been shooting 405's in the Single Shot I own, I haven't noticed a lot of ca-boom out of them, I'm also looking at the Leverution Ammo for the first time.


best dang thing that has come along in awhile. love them through my winchester trapper .444


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

These 325 gr. Hornady Lever Evolution 45-70's look kind of weird next to a 405 gr. 
What's with the red tip on them...some sort of exploding, expanding accelerator tip? Never seen 'em before...do they work good?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It is similar to the polymer tip on the A-Max and V-Max bullet that Hornady sells. They are softer so that they won't detonate the primer of the cartridge in the tube magazine ahead of it. They are also supposed to increase the ballistic coefficient of the bullet, giving it a flatter trajectory and more energy downrange. I'm not so sure that they make *THAT* much difference in a short range thumper like the 45-70.
On a more serious note, when you put a red pointy thingy on the front of your bullets, it makes whatever caliber you're shooting the flattest, fartherest shooting, hardest hitting, most accurate rifle that was ever made. Congratulations. You can now kill mastodons at twelve thousand yards with no hold-over whatsoever.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> These 325 gr. Hornady Lever Evolution 45-70's look kind of weird next to a 405 gr.
> What's with the red tip on them...some sort of exploding, expanding accelerator tip? Never seen 'em before...do they work good?


They are varmint bullets. :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It does look just like a 22 mag on steroids. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

This is a Mastodon ? We never see these anymore either !!!! :|


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> This is a Mastodon ? We never see these anymore either !!!! :|


That Dear Sir is a Jackrabbitus goneus. Used to inhabit the western states prior to the 22magnum and 17HMR era. A few have been reported but there appears to be just old pictures from bygones era's.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> [quote=".45":2gm2leeb]This is a Mastodon ? We never see these anymore either !!!! :|


That Dear Sir is a *Jackrabbitus goneus*. Used to inhabit the western states prior to the 22magnum and 17HMR era. A few have been reported but there appears to be just old pictures from bygones era's.[/quote:2gm2leeb]

:mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was smiling here because I didnt know I killed the last one in Utah :x


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Just need to lower the numbers of those dang competing coyotes... 45-70 should do that, too, right?


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice rifle, what did you pay for it?


----------

